# [limpiando]$HOME/.serverauth.<n>se pued borrar?{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente..

hace tiempo que no me aparecia por aca... pero aca estoy de nuevo...

Estoy haciendo un poco de limpieza y me encontré con varios de estos archivos...

```
M1530 upszot # ls -lrta |grep -i serverauth | tail -n 2

-rw-------   1 upszot users      150 Jan 20  2012 .serverauth.18043

-rw-------   1 upszot users      150 Jan 23  2012 .serverauth.4288

M1530 upszot # ls -la |grep -i serverauth | wc -l

201

M1530 upszot # cat .serverauth.4288

M15300MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1�UV� ��\K�L}{�M15301MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1.�NOY�v��m��)o��M15302MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1�]�W

                                                                                                          ���~�5���M1530 upszot # 

M1530 upszot # 
```

como podrán ver son unos 201 y creciendo...

básicamente tengo las siguientes preguntas, que no he dado con la respuesta..

    1. se pueden borrar?

    2. quien las usa?

    3 que proceso los genera? 

    4. las puedo setiar para que queden en /var/log/   (asi las roto con logrote) ?

Saludos

----------

## gringo

está en en inglés pero creo que se entiende bastante bien.

http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/serverauth.html

saluetes

----------

## upszot

 *gringo wrote:*   

> está en en inglés pero creo que se entiende bastante bien.
> 
> http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/serverauth.html
> 
> saluetes

 

Hola gracias..

viendo lo que me mandaste... gracias a eso entontre esto  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379441..

Por lo que entiendo (mi poco ingles... "y gracias a la ayuda de google traductor") se creo  xinit-1.3.1-r1.ebuild    que aparentemente soluciona el problema...

(aunque no me quedo claro pq abajo el flaco le pregunta si soluciona el problema y no le contestaron)..

Cuando llegue a casa, voy a ver que version de "xinit" tengo y actualizar a ver si se soluciona el problema.

saludos

----------

## upszot

bueno.. viendo un poco lo que tengo...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo equery list '*' |egrep xinit 

x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -lrta |grep -i serv |tail -n1

-rw-------   1 upszot users      150 Jan 23  2012 .serverauth.4288

```

asi que supongo que como el ultimo archivo es del 23 de enero del 2012 calculo que en esa fecha debo haber actualizado el xinit... y no me di cuenta que no se me generaban mas archivos...

OFF Topic:

ahora... esto me genera una pregunta..

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ whereis xinit

xinit: /usr/bin/xinit /usr/share/man/man1/xinit.1.bz2

upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo ls -l /usr/bin/xinit 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 13752 Dec 14  2011 /usr/bin/xinit

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 
```

... y ya veo que no es tan simple como eso...

 .... como puedo saber en que fecha emergi un paquete...?  :Question: 

se me ocurrio buscar en los logs de portage.. pero desafortunadamente no tengo todos...

```
M1530 upszot # ls -l /var/log/portage/elog/ |grep -i xinit

M1530 upszot # ls -lrt /var/log/portage/elog/  |head -n2

total 888

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root    portage 4692 Aug 24  2010 summary.log-20100825

M1530 upszot # egrep 'xinit-1.3.1'  /var/log/emerge.log 

1315096708:  >>> emerge (6 of 8) x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1 to /

1315096708:  === (6 of 8) Cleaning (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1.ebuild)

1315096708:  === (6 of 8) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1.ebuild)

1315096718:  === (6 of 8) Merging (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1.ebuild)

1315096727:  === (6 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1.ebuild)

1315096727:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 8) x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1 to /

1323904775:  >>> emerge (3 of 78) x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1 to /

1323904775:  === (3 of 78) Cleaning (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1-r1.ebuild)

1323904775:  === (3 of 78) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1-r1.ebuild)

1323904784:  === (3 of 78) Merging (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1-r1.ebuild)

1323904786:  === Unmerging... (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1)

1323904787:  >>> unmerge success: x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1

1323904788:  === (3 of 78) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/xinit-1.3.1-r1.ebuild)

1323904788:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 78) x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1 to /

M1530 upszot # 
```

Alguna idea de como sasear esta curiosidad?   :Very Happy: 

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

genloop....

genloop -e xinit y te reporta todas las veces q emergiste xinit, version y fecha

----------

## quilosaq

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 1323904775:  >>> emerge (3 of 78) x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1 to /
> ...

 

Busca estas líneas en el archivo. Es el paquete 3 de 78. Si miras líneas arriba llegarás a la anotación del inicio de ese emerge. Ahí encontrarás la fecha detrás de un "Started emerge on:"

----------

## upszot

hola

Gracias a todos y por quitarme la duda..

solo una corrección "genlop -e" no le gusta..

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo genlop -s xinit

 * matches found:

                                                                                                                                   

     Sat Mar 28 00:53:04 2009 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1                                                                          

     Wed Apr 29 21:43:44 2009 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4                                                                          

     Sat Oct 10 14:39:03 2009 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r10                                                                         

     Thu Nov 12 03:38:41 2009 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r10                                                                         

     Sat Dec 12 20:14:07 2009 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r3                                                                          

     Thu Jun 10 09:10:07 2010 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2                                                                          

     Thu Nov 18 22:58:33 2010 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r1                                                                          

     Mon Apr  4 21:19:04 2011 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r2                                                                          

     Sat Sep  3 21:38:47 2011 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1                                                                             

     Wed Dec 14 20:19:48 2011 >>> x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1    
```

saludos

----------

